# Books on training worth getting ???



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all, kody is now 3 months old and I was wondering are there any decent books here in the u.k. On the Cockerpoo training and other help. As kody is my first poo always had rotties before him want to know that I am doing things right with him. I must admit I didnt research the breed before I got him. He's lovely went for his first walk yesterday with not only a lead to cope with but a new coat to keep little man warm. He loved it was so chuffed with him, what a lot to take in but he did it as though he had been here before. God how this breed tugs at your heart strings he gets more loveable every day even though he has his naughty moments like mouthing bt too much, my partner has the war wounds on his handy to prove it, but on the whole he's a good baby. 
Joyce n kodypoo


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

A lot of people recommend Gwen Bailey for puppy training although not specific to poos. It certainly helped me a lot when ours was very young.
I downloaded a book called 'Cockapoo Savvy' (advertised on this forum now, I see) but I honestly don't think it gave me anything special, and I returned it very quickly. There are plenty of tips and stories on this forum relating to cockapoos to give you insight into the breed, and Jojo's blog is great. Good luck


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

*Poos books*

Thanks so much Theresa for that help, was looking at Cockerpoo Savvy, don't think i will bother, will go with this site which is brilliant have had dogs for many a year so common sense and this WEBSITE Hopefully will work and I will end up with a nice pal 
Joyce n kodypoo


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Here's a Cockapoo book*

Not to be immodest, but I wrote an ebook on raising cockapoos. I have 2 and they seem to have specific issues and concerns. 
Here's the link:
http://booklocker.com/books/6015.html


----------

